# 4 rods to choose from



## sporty (Dec 13, 2007)

4 rods available to me for pitching jigs with worms.

Loomis IMX CR 721 3/16-1/2 6' light.

Shimano Crucial CRCD66M 6'6", Med, 1/8-3/8 fast

Shimano Crucial CRCX68M 6'6" , MED, 3/8-3/4 fAST

SHIMANO Crucial CRC66M/H 6'6' MED/HEAVY 1/4-3/4

Appreciate your thoughts


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2007)

sporty said:


> 4 rods available to me for pitching jigs with worms.
> 
> Loomis IMX CR 721 3/16-1/2 6' light.
> 
> ...



Out of those 4, I would take the last one for your intended technique.


----------



## sporty (Dec 13, 2007)

I appreciate one and all replies , however can you tell me why you have made that choice. I don't want to be a BUG


----------



## little anth (Dec 13, 2007)

the loomis is no good its a light action. i would go with the SHIMANO Crucial CRC66M/H 6'6' MED/HEAVY 1/4-3/4 because its mh and its good size.


----------



## sporty (Dec 13, 2007)

OK here we go . I have three bait casting reels .
Calcutta for trolling on a Loomis IMX 7' MH 1/4-3/4 fast
Zillion on a Loomis GLX 6'6" MH 1/4-3/4 fast
I have purchased a SOL for light pitching but no rod yet .
According to your advice I am told to purchase a rod that is MH 1/4-3/4 fast
that is 7'. I would like to have another rod.

In your opinions guys is either of my Loomis's be as good as the Shimano
Crucial . I am retired and will find a way to spend alittle extra if necessary.


----------



## little anth (Dec 13, 2007)

i would go for it there great rods


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree with Jim, the crucial medium heavy will do you right for lightweight pitching to match with your td sol. I would go for the crucial because of the power and action, also because I have a cruicial and know the quality. None of the other rods would really be right for light pitching. 7' is plenty long for pitching as long as you aren't 8' tall. The light weight td sol will compliment the lightweight crucial. Good luck, I know picking out a new setup can be hard.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 13, 2007)

how light to you plan to pitch and flip? I'm going to be the odd man out and say that you should put the Sol on the GLX and use that for pitching and buy a Med action crank bait rod for the Zillion and use it for cranks and blade baits. The lightweight of the Sol will balance well with the GLX, the GLX is one of the lightest rod you can buy. The MH will serve well for setting the hook and for getting fish out of cover. The overall lightweight of that rig will make it easy to use all day and since you're working close you don't have to worry about line capacity.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 14, 2007)

Mr. Sporty I would go with the med. heavy, not because of the make of the rod but for its power to wench things out of cover, if you have access to a 7 footer i would get that, a 7' med. heavy flippen stick


----------



## Mattman (Dec 14, 2007)

sporty said:


> 4 rods available to me for pitching jigs with worms.
> 
> Loomis IMX CR 721 3/16-1/2 6' light.
> 
> ...




Sporty

What weights of jigs are you going to be pitching? What size worms are you going to be pitching? What type of cover will you be pitching into/around?

I could recommend each one of those rods to you depending on the answers to the above questions. 

You've got 3 very different rods there and while every one is different, they each have their place.

Most Bass anglers would opt for the rod rated up to 3/4 ounce. That power class is a very good "all around" power class for Bass fisherman.


----------



## sporty (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow !! So much good information . Thanks guys .
I would use 3/8 to 1/4 oz jigs with 4 " plastics, 3/8 to 1/2 spinners with 4 " plastics, 3/8 cranks. Spoons and top water lures, as well as I do troll bottom bouncing crawler harness with 1/4 weight.

From what your recommendations are as long as I use a 6'6" or 7' MH ,1/4 to 3/4 fast rod it will be a match up to my new SOL ????
My Zillion is a 7.1 that I use for top water or hold in my hand while trolling. It is comfortable and not tiring when creating action. Not great for casting light lures. Matched up to a 6'6" loomis GLX.
The Calcutta is mainly used for trolling but put in a rod holder. I find in a little tiring when used for casting or holding while trolling. Matched up to 7' Loomis IMX.
I know that you have advised me to go with the Crucial for my SOL. But supposing I was to consider another Loomis for my SOL. Would that be a wise choice ?? GLX / IMX versus Crucial ???
I will leave this in your hands as to whether I should mix match my rods and reels . WHAT WOULD YOU PUT ON WHAT FOR YOUR NEEDS ??????


----------



## Mattman (Dec 14, 2007)

sporty said:


> I would use 3/8 to 1/4 oz jigs with 4 " plastics, 3/8 to 1/2 spinners with 4 " plastics, 3/8 cranks. Spoons and top water lures, as well as I do troll bottom bouncing crawler harness with 1/4 weight.
> 
> From what your recommendations are as long as I use a 6'6" or 7' MH ,1/4 to 3/4 fast rod it will be a match up to my new SOL ????



That sounds like a lot more than just a pitchin' rod. More of an all around rod. And given the wide range of techniques, there probably isn't a rod out there that will excell at all of the techniques.





sporty said:


> But supposing I was to consider another Loomis for my SOL. Would that be a wise choice ?? GLX / IMX versus Crucial ???



Loomis. I've heard a lot good about the Crucial. Shimano bought Loomis to get the technology and they've done good things with it. But Loomis still has the upper hand.



sporty said:


> I will leave this in your hands as to whether I should mix match my rods and reels . WHAT WOULD YOU PUT ON WHAT FOR YOUR NEEDS ??????




As a rule of thumb, and what I see from the majority of my customers...

Extra Fast and Fast action rods for feel presentations.

Moderate Fast and Moderate action rods for moving bait presentations.

Length tends to be species and technique dependant.

Longer rods for longer casts and techniques where you need to move a lot of line.

Shorter rods for pinpoint casting and very vertical work. Also short rods don't buck the wind as much.

High speed reels for moving baits. Low speed reels for accurate presentation work.


----------



## sporty (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks guys as you know the Crucial is half the price of a GLX and less than the IMX . I'm hearing that the Crucial will meet my needs more than the IMX and GLX. I hear that fast in Loomis may not be the same as fast in the Crucial.As well medium and M/H are not the same . I will only be casting into lily pads and not really into a lot of weeds. So which is faster ? As well Medium may be the same as a MH in another rod.
I really don't want to keep on shooting a dead horse over this one.
But I really do appreciate all your expertice and comments.


----------



## Mattman (Dec 15, 2007)

sporty said:


> Thanks guys as you know the Crucial is half the price of a GLX and less than the IMX . I'm hearing that the Crucial will meet my needs more than the IMX and GLX. I hear that fast in Loomis may not be the same as fast in the Crucial.As well medium and M/H are not the same . I will only be casting into lily pads and not really into a lot of weeds. So which is faster ? As well Medium may be the same as a MH in another rod.
> I really don't want to keep on shooting a dead horse over this one.
> But I really do appreciate all your expertice and comments.




Loomis rods tend to be quite fast. In my measurements a St. Croix X-Fast action is as fast as a Loomis Spin Jig or Mag Bass Fast action for instance. I personally LOVE faster rods for most of my presentations. Crankin' is one where I prefer a Mod or Mod-Fast rod. But for feel presentations, the faster the better.

My guess is that the Shimano rods would not be as fast as a Loomis stick.

You really can't use the M and MH terminology to compare rods. It varies from manufacturer to manufacturer. And even from the same manufacturer it can vary from product line to product line. Look to the lure ratings for a more accurate picture on what the rod's power is like. You need to look at the lures you are using, determine their weights, and then get a rod that covers those weights.

If you are going to be working a lot of cover, then you typically need to step up a power class, sometimes even two, to allow for the extra power needed to drag fish out of cover.

When developing my personal arsenal of rods I tend to pick a technique I want to learn to fish and try several of my existing rods out. What do I like? What do I dislike? I keep mental notes on the good and the bad. If one of my existing rods has mostly likes, I'll use that rod. If not, then I take a look at the dislikes and try to find a blank that will solve that problem and build a rod around it. Too long...too short...too much tip...not enough tip...heavier power class...not fast enough Also when I get to the point of having two staple techniques that use basically the same rod, its time to build two of the same rod so I can always have a rigged rod ready to go.


----------



## sporty (Dec 15, 2007)

Makes alot of sense. Well I finally made the move . Travelled 100 miles to my favourite and really only supplier. I looked at the Crucial , loomis Walleye, and was sold on a Shimano CuCx68M Cumara 6'8" 1/4-1/2 oz
Medium , X fast. This was they say a step up from the Crucial. I settled for a medium because I really don't do a lot of casting into weed beds.
I really liked the feel of it , very light. See what it will be like with the SOL that is on it's way . If It doesn't work out I'll try the Sol on my GLX and IMX.
Thanks guys for all your opinions, it's nice to be able to walk into a supplier and ask alot questions and do little tests.
This rod is so new that there are no evaluations on Cabelas or Bass Pro
sites.They don't even sell them as trigger rods. I hope it is because they are new and not garbage.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 15, 2007)

Congrats Sporty! Now go catch fish an dstop worring about the rod, I am sure it will work well for you.

And thanks to everyone here for the honest opinions - I learned a lot by reading all the great replies. Keep up the good work fellow TinBoat Heads


----------



## Jim (Dec 15, 2007)

sporty said:


> Makes alot of sense. Well I finally made the move . Travelled 100 miles to my favourite and really only supplier. I looked at the Crucial , loomis Walleye, and was sold on a Shimano CuCx68M Cumara 6'8" 1/4-1/2 oz
> Medium , X fast. This was they say a step up from the Crucial. I settled for a medium because I really don't do a lot of casting into weed beds.
> I really liked the feel of it , very light. See what it will be like with the SOL that is on it's way . If It doesn't work out I'll try the Sol on my GLX and IMX.
> Thanks guys for all your opinions, it's nice to be able to walk into a supplier and ask alot questions and do little tests.
> ...





Awesome choice!  I hear thats a sweet rod and it comes with SIC guides fro $200 you cant go wrong. Im going to look at them when the fishing show comes to town in February.


----------



## little anth (Dec 16, 2007)

good luck


----------



## sporty (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks alot guys I did by the SOL from the good old USA as a result of your recommendations


----------



## Nickk (Dec 18, 2007)

so what did you get?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 18, 2007)

sporty said:


> Makes alot of sense. Well I finally made the move . Travelled 100 miles to my favourite and really only supplier. I looked at the Crucial , loomis Walleye, and was sold on a Shimano CuCx68M Cumara 6'8" 1/4-1/2 oz
> Medium , X fast. This was they say a step up from the Crucial. I settled for a medium because I really don't do a lot of casting into weed beds.
> I really liked the feel of it , very light. See what it will be like with the SOL that is on it's way . If It doesn't work out I'll try the Sol on my GLX and IMX.
> Thanks guys for all your opinions, it's nice to be able to walk into a supplier and ask alot questions and do little tests.
> ...


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

Shimano Cumara topped off with a Daiwa sol! Very nice!


It will match my Shimano crucial topped off with a daiwa sol spinning reel.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 18, 2007)

DOH!!!!!!

thanks...wow a Sol on a Cumara-that's some top shelve stuff.


----------



## little anth (Dec 18, 2007)

if it is garbage ill take it. :roll: jk sounds great good luck with it


----------



## sporty (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks guys for supporting my purchase of a rod and reel.
It was all of your comments as a result of first hand usage that I purchased both of them . I was really mixed up !!!!!!
NOW will I catch any fish with the combo :?: . I know that I will have a great time trying different presentations and lure selections with it.
I am presently using Crystal Fire Line . I know it great for trolling and top water lures . Casting others I am not sure yet .


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

sporty said:


> Thanks guys for supporting my purchase of a rod and reel.
> It was all of your comments as a result of first hand usage that I purchased both of them . I was really mixed up !!!!!!
> NOW will I catch any fish with the combo :?: . I know that I will have a great time trying different presentations and lure selections with it.
> I am presently using Crystal Fire Line . I know it great for trolling and top water lures . Casting others I am not sure yet .



Im slowly moving to braid on Mattmans and Shinerman77 recommendation. Once you get used to it I can see the god awful stretch. My suggestion for the technique you are using it for.....30 pound braid with half the spool the same diameter mono backing.


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> Thats too funny Jim, just heard woo say that last night in his dvd. About only spooling up the front 1/2 with the good stuff and use mono for backing. I think his exact thoughts were you shouldn't be making that long of cast anyway. :wink:




I still put on abou 60-75 yards. I dont cast more than 60 feet anyway. Any more than that and I usually don't get a solid hookset.


----------



## sporty (Dec 24, 2007)

Just recieved my SOL . Put it on my Cumara and oh my it sure feels nice. Now I have to wait 5 months before I can test it . I will be pitching down stairs during the winter , Hope I don't break anything.
Yeh!! the color is really neat. Lite and smooth.
Thanks guys for all your recommendations .


----------

